# Any News?????



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello guys. Just a question is there any plans for WAXSTOCK 2019. If so when and where. Cheers


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Weekend of 20/21st july


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

F.A.B. Same venue as previous years.


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

https://www.waxstock.com/


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking forward to it


----------

